# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Easy-to-use and simple GE Matrix Chart generator

## DaveDeV

Hi All,

For those of you involved in marketing, the GE Matrix (sometimes referred to as the "GE/McKinsey Matrix") is a mechanism for plotting Market Attractiveness against Competitive Positioning as a bubble chart using a pair of 1-9 ratings. One variant adds a third factor of Market Size by sizing the plot-point bubbles.

The attached Excel workbook uses tables to support drop-down selection of ratings for each question in a scorecard sheet and then calculates weighted averages using assigned weighting factors. It also uses a lookup table to assign market size ratings

The tables need to be tuned for any environment in which the matrix will be used and this is relatively easy to action, but requires some common-sense when deciding on values to assign. A good rule of thumb is to work from the perspective of the company when assessing market size ratings and avoid absolute size from market surveys. In other words, if the entire market segment sales potential across all products is a billion dollars, but the company product portfolio is a restricted subset of the market needs, then prorate the market size down accordingly.

The sample attached has been dummied up for a fictitious software house developing applications for local authorities in a fictitious market.

Please feel free to use with the usual caveats...

GE Matrix Generator - Bubble-Chart Version 1.1.xlsx

Have fun... (I know I did!  :Smilie:  )

Dave

----------


## WFNick

Great tool, saved me a lot of head scratching.  Many thanks.

----------


## Joe Soap

A great Help.  Thank you.

----------


## amit67

> Hi All,
> 
> For those of you involved in marketing, the GE Matrix (sometimes referred to as the "GE/McKinsey Matrix") is a mechanism for plotting Market Attractiveness against Competitive Positioning as a bubble chart using a pair of 1-9 ratings. One variant adds a third factor of Market Size by sizing the plot-point bubbles.
> 
> The attached Excel workbook uses tables to support drop-down selection of ratings for each question in a scorecard sheet and then calculates weighted averages using assigned weighting factors. It also uses a lookup table to assign market size ratings
> 
> The tables need to be tuned for any environment in which the matrix will be used and this is relatively easy to action, but requires some common-sense when deciding on values to assign. A good rule of thumb is to work from the perspective of the company when assessing market size ratings and avoid absolute size from market surveys. In other words, if the entire market segment sales potential across all products is a billion dollars, but the company product portfolio is a restricted subset of the market needs, then prorate the market size down accordingly.
> 
> The sample attached has been dummied up for a fictitious software house developing applications for local authorities in a fictitious market.
> ...




How do you extend the table to use more segments?
Thanks

----------


## jahangeer100

Good job. I really appreciated to to you.Excellent work as usual tool!

----------


## JayC79

Thanks so much!!!! :Smilie:

----------

